# Confessate



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ci sono attualmente 106 utenti online. 9 utenti e 97 ospiti 

Non per i 9 utenti, ma 97 persone che ti leggono :scared::scared::scared: con il fiato sul collo :blu:


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Povera me :unhappy: ... ho sbagliato sezione, volevo postarlo in "Libero".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2011)

Google in groppa


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Ragazza cantastorie*

Mi fate ridere pero'.


Un salutone!

ciao blu


----------

